# Looks Simple But How Do you Do It



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Below is a photo of my Awning Light which I think has a blown bulb. The problem I have is how do you get at it without breaking the plastic. It looks like the darker shaded plastic needs removing but I am worried I will crack the plastic lens. Any help much appreciated.Sorry it's on twice I either can't get em on or can't stop em going on. :wink:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Don't worry the plastic is quite flexible you have to sort of squeeze/wiggle pull it off.

Squeeze top and bottom gently in then just pull towards you whilst wiggling  

Trevor


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just got in before me Trev.

Wiggle gently now.........

Johnny F


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Not quite sure but, like remote controls squeeze the top and bottom of the white plastic and it should relaese the clips :roll: give it a little pressure it may release.

Keith.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

trevorf said:


> Don't worry the plastic is quite flexible you have to sort of squeeze/wiggle pull it off.
> 
> Squeeze top and bottom gently in then just pull towards you whilst wiggling
> 
> Trevor


Tried the squeeze but not the wiggle will give it another go wondering if with the 6 temp here it's gone a bit stiff like me but thanks.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

There are 4 circular marks on the smoked cover 2 on top & 2 below squeeze all 4 & gently pull off.

Regards
Richard


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

RichardandMary said:


> There are 4 circular marks on the smoked cover 2 on top & 2 below squeeze all 4 & gently pull off.
> 
> Regards
> Richard


It is as described above top two circular marks will press in bottom two solid almost had the van rocking but will it come of fingers now numb. :x Any other good suggestions besides the hammer job.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Try warming it with a hair dryer, if you can run an extension lead to the van. That'll soften up the possibly-brittle plastic.

Dougie.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Done it flat bladed knife lifted it off thanks all


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Goodness me - A flat bladed knife, that is a ladies screwdriver, was the other half looking over your shoulder and telling you what tools to use  

Bill


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Minerva said:


> Goodness me - A flat bladed knife, that is a ladies screwdriver, Bill


Funny that is Bill :lol: :lol: Best you keep out of sight of the ladies on here for a while 

Grumpy, you need to practice the "wiggle" you wouldn't have needed the ladies screwdriver then (Bill, I'd better join you hiding for while now :wink: )

MHS...Rob


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Now steady on boys it was a Motorhomer up the road who happens to be an Ex Miner who showed me the trick.


----------

